# Need Recommendation for Classic Car Restoration Place (for my 64 GTO)



## MyPopsGTO (Jul 12, 2020)

Hello all. I live in Newark, DE. I have taken my "baby" to two auto places and had some disappointing results. I really need to find a reliable, trustworthy place who has an obvious passion for bringing these cars back to life - no matter what they need. I would appreciate any recommendation! 

For example, I am getting ready to put in new coils, new shocks and new tires. While many places can do that, the stance of the car is very important to me (like it is for all of you I am sure). That said, I am sure there are many technical decisions that need to be made before one achieves their "target stance."

So I need a place who is going to "listen" to what I want and have the experience to deliver the results. Thanks!


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Figure out what parts/stance you want by asking spring advice here or look them up on the community search. Then buy them and have them installed. Kind of hard to hold them to account for a stance. They make no money giving advice or hoping its the stance you like. Tho I am sure they are out there, but old school shops are getting harder to find.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

PM me. Im in Eastern Jersey, not too far from you. Depending on what you want, I can do it, especially suspension.


----------



## MyPopsGTO (Jul 12, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> PM me. Im in Eastern Jersey, not too far from you. Depending on what you want, I can do it, especially suspension.


Thank you. Will definitely consider! Once I get the overheating fixed, I will reach back out to you.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Over heating is a hot topic with old goats.


----------



## MyPopsGTO (Jul 12, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> PM me. Im in Eastern Jersey, not too far from you. Depending on what you want, I can do it, especially suspension.


Thanks for your contributions so far. You are quite active on this forum. So do you have a shop? I want to change springs, shocks, new cragars and new tires. Please share more info. I’m very interested. Thank you.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> Over heating is a hot topic with old goats.


Lol,😆 Army


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

MyPopsGTO said:


> Thanks for your contributions so far. You are quite active on this forum. So do you have a shop? I want to change springs, shocks, new cragars and new tires. Please share more info. I’m very interested. Thank you.


I have a welding and fabrication shop, which is not generally open to the public, because I only have one customer, however, yes I periodically will work with deserving people, with common interests.

I'm so active on this forum because I spend ten hours a day on a computer, operating a tech, arts and entertainment forum, so it's 2nd nature. As for why GTO's, its because Ive adored them since I was 12 years old, and so near as I can tell, the rest of these guys who own them, are honest, decent, helping people, that I dont want to hit with a flaming bag of crap. 

Im here mostly to learn, but I help when and where I can. As far as brakes and suspension, yes they are specialties of mine so if you need help, PM me


----------



## MyPopsGTO (Jul 12, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> I have a welding and fabrication shop, which is not generally open to the public, because I only have one customer, however, yes I periodically will work with deserving people, with common interests.
> 
> I'm so active on this forum because I spend ten hours a day on a computer, operating a tech, arts and entertainment forum, so it's 2nd nature. As for why GTO's, its because Ive adored them since I was 12 years old, and so near as I can tell, the rest of these guys who own them, are honest, decent, helping people, that I dont want to hit with a flaming bag of crap.
> 
> Im here mostly to learn, but I help when and where I can. As far as brakes and suspension, yes they are specialties of mine so if you need help, PM me


Thanks for sharing. I feel the same way about this site. My father-in-law has had GTOs in his life for 50+ years. since I am married to his daughter for 40 years, they have been in my life forever. Did not come to love the GTO until he passed and car came into my life. Thank you for your offer to help me. Let me first cool my 400 beast with my new entropy rad and then I will reach out to you. Thanks again.


----------

